

Haystack halting testing because of security concerns - binbasti
http://blog.austinheap.com/haystack-halting-testing

======
thristian
A nice summary has been posted on MetaFilter:

<http://www.metafilter.com/95686/Needle-program-exchange>

In particular, one of the commenters claims to have analyzed Haystack and
found some very scary things:

[http://www.metafilter.com/95686/Needle-program-
exchange#3280...](http://www.metafilter.com/95686/Needle-program-
exchange#3280621)

~~~
jgrahamc
Interesting. That's a post by Jacob Applebaum who works on Tor. His Twitter
feed is full of his thoughts about Haystack: <http://twitter.com/ioerror>

------
jgrahamc
Good. They need to engage people and go for the openness and transparency.
Otherwise I'd be seriously concerned about the security of this project.

I couldn't find a reference to the 'vigorous debate' mentioned. Can anyone
point to relevant security mailing lists where Haystack is being discussed?

